# Donating sperm and eggs: have your say



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

On 17 January 2011 the UK's fertility regulator - the HFEA - will launch a public consultation on the practice and ethics of sperm and egg donation. A focus group will be held in London in February or March 2011, to gather views from patients who are receiving (or have received) treatment with donated sperm, eggs or embryos on compensation for donation, donation between family members and the number of families one donor can donate to. 

*Get involved*
If you are interested in participating in the consultation, or simply being updated with developments and other opportunities to respond to the consultation, email: [email protected] Please provide details of:
Your name and contact details

 An indication of how you are affected by, or interested in, donation
 Whether you are interested in attending a focus group 
 To find out more about the donation review please see here: www.hfea.gov.uk/donationreview


----------

